# Chatka na kurzej nóżce



## Marzena

Czy ktoś ma pomysł jak by to można przetłumaczyć na angielski?


----------



## majlo

Maybe _chicken leg house_?


----------



## Marzena

I should have specified what I was really looking for... sorry.
What I need is an English equivalent of a witch's house, not a direct translation. When you hear "Chatka na kurzej nóżce", you immediately know that Baba Jaga lives there. In English fairy tales, a witch usually lives in a hut in the middle of a forest but one only learns about it upon entering the hut. 
I am wondering if there is any detail that can be used in the description of the hut that would indicate that it is inhabited by a witch.


----------



## majlo

Yes, you should have. 
I'm afraid you won't find a direct English equivalent since _Baba Jaga _is purely a Slavic concept, and its house differs depending on the country in which it's told. In Poland, for example, Baba Jaga's house is standing on one leg. In other countries, it's not necessarily the case. Presuming you're after the Polish version of the story, I would just change the "house" into "hut":

_Chicken leg hut
_or
_Hut on a chicken leg_


----------



## Greg from Poland

Wikipedia may not be the best source of information, nevertheless it's probably worth quoting it in this case:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baba_Jaga

_Cabin on chicken legs_


----------



## majlo

Here, on the other hand, the author uses _house_...


----------



## Greg from Poland

Probably there is no official translation of the name "chatka na kurzej nóżce", so in most cases it is up to the translator.


----------



## Thomas1

There is a musical piece by a Russian Modest Mussorgsky who made a piece entitled Избушка на курьих ножках (Баба-Яга) (you can find it under one of the links already given) that translates into Polish as Chatka na kurzej stopce (that’s a variation of the name in question). Wikipedia gives the following translation _The Hut on Hen's Legs (Baba-Yaga)_. French and Spanish translations look the same. I don’t know if this is the only English translation of it, but you may paste the Russian name into a search engine and look if there are more versions if this one does not work for you.

 It is worth mentioning that even though the concept is most likely the same in Russian and Polish cultures, it is one (little) leg in Polish, whereas it is two in Russian.


----------

